
2017 Interactive Fiction Competition - ymse
https://ifcomp.org/
======
hoodoof
I like the idea of very short IF games, for the casual gaming era. Perhaps
playable in a one hour commute.

I just don't have time for the multi month extravaganza IF games I played when
I was a kid.

I wonder if such games exist.

~~~
fbarred
The IF competition games are supposed to be judged in two hours. In theory
this motivates the authors to keep their games shorter.

Some of my favorite short games: Photopia
([http://adamcadre.ac/if.html#photopia](http://adamcadre.ac/if.html#photopia)),
9:05 ([http://adamcadre.ac/if.html#9:05](http://adamcadre.ac/if.html#9:05)).

The last two are more narrative genre, it is very hard to get "stuck". In the
classical puzzle genre try Balances
([http://ifdb.tads.org/viewgame?id=x6ne0bbd2oqm6h3a](http://ifdb.tads.org/viewgame?id=x6ne0bbd2oqm6h3a))
(unofficial successor to the great "Enchanter" trilogy games from Infocom).

~~~
jeffwass
Seconded for Photopia, really amazing.

I think somehow the act of playing in your story (The puzzles are super gentle
in that one,'it's the antithesis of Zoek, but it sets the stage for an
interactive exploratory novel) makes you connect more closely than just
reading alone.

Though I say this as ironically I just finished the draft of my first novel,
which is not interactive at all.

------
i_don_t_know
My favorite IF Comp game ever is Lost Pig: [http://pr-
if.org/play/lostpig/](http://pr-if.org/play/lostpig/)

~~~
pigheaded
Too bad the web page doesn't work on iOS.

~~~
i_don_t_know
That's a bummer. You should be able to play it and many other games on iOS
with Frotz. I don't remember if the version in the app store includes a copy
of the game. If not, you can search for it and download it from within Frotz.

